# Fat Jax Rig report 27-28 Feb 2016



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Left Sherman (not sure what time) about 10 I think. Headed SW on smooth seas, saw NOTHING on the surface, so the first stop was to donate a few jigs to the 'cudas on the marathon rig. Had a few AJ's on there, but eh Cudas mugged them before we could get them to the boat.... Second stop was the 255, got there and with in 40 minutes, we had 4 nice Amberjack in the boat. smallest was 39Lb Others were over 50 LB because the scale only went to 50..... Had to cut the tails and brake it to fold them up for the fish box....  Left Trigger Happy there, and headed he to Ptown. disgusting water there, slime on our lines. so off to Marlin we go. still FLAT calm with zero current and zero wave action. went deep, deep and found a few Black fins, fished till about midnight, (igging that deep is MANS work) ended up with 10-12 BFt's. drifted off and took cat naps. we only drifted about 100 yards in 2 hours, that's how slow the current was.... headed back over and Trigger Happy (I guess it was jack running the boat, he looked lonely, I guess everyone else was taking a nap) was there in the lights. Goofed around a little more and decided to run the Ram Powell. got there and not much going on, after the sun came up we managed 2 YFT;s about 30 inches long. about 0800 headed to Neptune, did a couple trolls around it with nothing showing then towards the 255, saw a pretty good pile of bruh, but nothing hanging on it. stopped by the 255, once more, but there was a commercial boat filling up on the AJ's, so we moved off and prepared for the trip NE. GREAT weather, however I was hoping the current would pick up..... but...., but Gods artwork made it all worth while.... Whos that in the background? all in all good trip, I'd do it again tomorrow.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

couple more pics, most beautiful weather I have ever seen out there, but dang with the current was running..... so what, we were there and caught a few fish. good trip


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine pics Jim!!! Looks like a fun trip!!!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

That 4th picture is the reason I quit catching AJ's LOL!!!!!!

Awesome sunset/sunrisre pixs Jim. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report great pictures It was nice seeing you out there ed


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

submariner said:


> nice report great pictures It was nice seeing you out there ed


 Good seeing you out there as well, Its always nice to be able to communicate with someone you know....


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey jim,
next time you see me walking the deck at 3am on the graveyard shift,
stop by and chat a while. i don't think you could have woke the crew even if you yelled, "breakfast is ready".

jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

jack2 said:


> hey jim,
> next time you see me walking the deck at 3am on the graveyard shift,
> stop by and chat a while. i don't think you could have woke the crew even if you yelled, "breakfast is ready".
> 
> jack


 I have to admit, we got a chuckle out of you being there all by yourself, You looked lonely, looking for friends. I was looking for Ed and the other young fella on the legs of the rig, You may have decided to let them off the boat for a few hours.... LOL :whistling: Heck as calm as that was we could have tied off to one another and had a party.....


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

What an awesome display of God's grace, great pics, thx for sharing!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

a few more, what a wonderful time spent there. To be honest, the weather and just being there was worth the trip, the fish were a bonus.....:thumbup: Take time to smell the roses so to speak...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautiful day and great job on the tuna and jacks! If you dont mind, did you catch the YFT trolling, chunking or jigging?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Beautiful day and great job on the tuna and jacks! If you dont mind, did you catch the YFT trolling, chunking or jigging?


 Both were caught trolling about 75 yards from the rig... about as simple as simple gets..... First time I've caught tuna trolling.... I have to admit, I learned something....


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, I hope to be out there soon. Ive put about 150 hrs on my new to me boat so far. Next window we get like this I might just have to do it!


----------

